# Dieting



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Surely this has to be the right forum for this question?

New plan to lose weight and get a bit healthier, however I haven't got a clue what the stuff on the side of the boxes and cans and packets mean. So as a quick guide to lose the flab - what should I look for a low value of - Fat, saturated fat, energy kCals??? what do they all mean.

Generally want to take the approach of not eating any unhealthy and fattening foods.

Dave

p.s. And yes I am combining it all with exercise!


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Dani is the best person to ask about exercise......but I think she is quite a tough task master!!!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

ah, exercise is under control - its what I should be eating I need to know about!


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Well........eating less is always a good start, but I am not the best person to give advice.....I eat like a horse and stay a size 8 :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> stay a size 8 :roll:


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > stay a size 8 :roll:
> ...


Hev and I think you are at a bad age dear xx


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


What age would that be :? :? :? :?










I think i should change the caption to "blacksmith to Hev & Gill the Goddess's " :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This is a size 8


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

We like a man who knows his place :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

regulate portion size and the type of foods you eat - no need to go on any faddy diet.

I did not change my habbits by much , apart from above, and lost 3 stone in 4 months. Main on though was a reduction in white bread and crisps.

ANd no exercise!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

This is after my diet ...


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Try theses guys ...


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

yikees , the one on the right looks like he has been overly friendly with a bicycle pump!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hell mend them if they get an itchy back


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

he looks like he will bust a blood vessel if he blinks (although MissTTopless said if he f*rted.........but she has had too much to drink and can't type now lol: )

Hev x :roll: and Gill x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A six pack ,,,,,,,,,,,,, of wine :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

These pictures are just so gross!!

I have lost a stone in weight in the past 3 months by eating less carbs.
Also did not drink any alcohol during the week, difficult when you are used to a large glass of red wine (or 2) while cooking the evening meal!
However the weekends are great fun .....


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


Help the trigens from Far Cry have escaped!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> yikees , the one on the right looks like he has been overly friendly with a bicycle pump!!!


Eddie Murphy on the left :?:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hey, sod off you thread hijackers, back on topic of me being fat and needing to know what to eat

Dave

p.s.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

David_A said:


> Hey, sod off you thread hijackers, back on topic of me being fat and needing to know what to eat
> 
> Dave
> 
> p.s.


Moderation and exercise are the keywords :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

David_A said:


> Hey, sod off you thread hijackers, back on topic of me being fat and needing to know what to eat


Oops, sorry Dave :roll:  , we girls get side-tracked soooooo easily :-*

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> hell mend them if they get an itchy back


LMAO :lol:

They'd be great for carrying bottles of Irn Bru though!
Just jam one under each armpit.

Rogue


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

David_A said:


> Hey, sod off you thread hijackers, back on topic of me being fat and needing to know what to eat
> 
> Dave
> 
> p.s.


Dave - whilst not in Dani's league I could probably help a bit here. To give advice it would be useful to have a bit more information. How fast do you want to lose (2lb week is the maximum recommended) and how badly do you want to? Have you tried to lose weight before and did it work? Is your problem wrong type of foods or too big portions (or both?) or are you unsure of what the wrong foods are? Are you going to be trying to lose weight alone or do you have a weight loss buddy? Would you consider a personal trainer or going to wieght watchers? Do you already excercise regularly? There are lots of options depending on your preferences.

If you are looking for guidance and structure around what you do, feeling motivated and especially if you have a buddy then a programme like Weight Watchers is fantastic and really works for men and women i.e. you should get the 2lb a week loss.

If you are happy with a moderate rate of weight loss and want to keep it simple then a set of rules like 
1) No food after 9pm 
2) No carbs after 6pm 
3) no alcohol on school nights 
can be enough combined with an increase in activity levels to lose weight more slowly. The Kellogs "2 bowls of cereal per day" programme is in this category.

Whatever your preferences it is always a great idea to keep a food and exercise diary before you start and ongoing afterwards so you can see where you can cut back.

Give us some ideas and we can post up some more suggestions.

Lou


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Dani is the best person to ask about exercise......but I think she is quite a tough task master!!!


You've been talking to our AbsoluTTe editor and kiTTcaTT :lol: :lol: :lol:



David_A said:


> ah, exercise is under control - its what I should be eating I need to know about!


I give nutritional advice too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

This is amazing!!! I've spent a few minutes on the forum today on different boards and so far I've come a cross 3 threads regarding weight control.

One point I've just mentioned on a different thread:
don't use the words _weight loss_ if you want to be slim. This is a negative statement ensuriung ultimate failure.
I don't know anyone who wants to lose anything ever!!!
It's better to say that you want to *achieve a slim body* This is a positive statement and leads you to success.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Whatever you do, do not slavishly follow ANY fad or ANY of this best selling diet crap. A balanced diet and a moderate amount of regular exercise will solve anybodies problems, with will power.

Just burn more calories than you consume and eat a balanced diet. Over to Dani to post the balanced diet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jasper Carrot had a good way of phrasing the fact why people put on weight: -

The mouth-hole is bigger than the aÂ£$e-hole :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Jasper Carrot had a good way of phrasing the fact why people put on weight: -
> 
> The mouth-hole is bigger than the aÂ£$e-hole :lol: :lol:


I was thinking more like the balance of fat, protein, fibre & water, not just carrots :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:
 

> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Jasper Carrot had a good way of phrasing the fact why people put on weight: -
> ...


I know you thoughts, oh Obi  :wink:

However, despite of loads of general advice on slimming in magazines and hundreds of books it can never be accurate because a football player for example needs a completely different range of nutrients than a teenage girl. Some "general advice" may even be dangerous if a person has a heart condition, high blood cholesterol, gall stones or PICO for instance.

But anyone interested, PM me your vital details as I have said here and I will reply  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=54902

_PM me your vital statistics if you want, body weight, height, waist and hip circumferences measured standing with feet together (and body fat % if you know it) and I will PM some nutritional info back to you. It won't be a meal-to-meal eating plan; I don't believe in this because it gives you no leeway for personal preferences._


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


PM you? Is that Pre-meal or Post Meal :wink: I need cake now, my regime changes from tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> PM you? Is that Pre-meal or Post Meal :wink: I need cake now, my regime changes from tomorrow


How big is the cake 

I'm off to the gym now; thankfully it's only down stairs 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > PM you? Is that Pre-meal or Post Meal :wink: I need cake now, my regime changes from tomorrow
> ...


My cakes even closer, or it was, its now gone :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


So it's closer still :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

David_A said:


> Hey, sod off you thread hijackers, back on topic of me being fat and needing to know what to eat
> 
> Dave
> 
> p.s.


But you know now :wink: :-*

I like muscular bodies but some of the images posted are just
YUK


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

Its quite simple really, - burn more calories than you take on.

Eat sensible and workout regularly!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6TT said:


> Its quite simple really, - burn more calories than you take on.
> 
> Eat sensible and workout regularly!


Good on you if you can do this!!!! 
But many people need help with this, especially in our western world where food is in abundance.
There is a reason why this year we have three different threads on different boards on weight reduction.
I am a memeber of this forum since a few months after it started. There has never been so much interest in slimming as this year. It's a sad fact that people are getting bigger each year.
Read my last post on this
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 2&start=30


----------

